# *Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause CAR SHOW* Aug 11,'12 San Diego



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

* 
Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause Car Show 

OVERVIEW:* I put this show & shine together 10 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match . I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it has turned into a great CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had close to 25,000 people show up and over 535 vehicles registered. 

*FREE to the public & very family friendly! *

This is a NON-profit event and the money raised goes to those in need with cancer and other various organizations. ALL those who work on this show do it on a *volunteer basis*, no one gets paid. Bird & Mario and his crew of judges from the Super Indoor Custom Car Show help pitch in to make this a success and I can't thank them and the other volunteers enough. 

*Musical guest:* TBA

*Location:* http://www.otayranchtowncenter.com/

Also, this is a PRE-REGISTRATION event ONLY and I'll be posting up a web-link soon *mid JUNE*. The reason I do it this way is because it's basically a handful of folks who volunteer to make this event happen and I don't have the man power. I hope you understand and support this event. 

MORE Details SOON(Flyer) but the DATE is LOCKED in August 11th 2012! 

Thanks for your help & God Bless,

Xavier 

Feel FREE to post photos from previous years so others can see. 

*WIN THIS CAR at the SHOW! *
Make sure you enter to win this car. You can enter everyday at www.Magic925.com


----------



## CARROT (Apr 17, 2007)

xavierthexman said:


> *
> Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause Car Show
> 
> OVERVIEW:* I put this show & shine together 10 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match . I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation).
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Great show every year for a good cause. See you in August!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt good cause


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Lo Nuestro Car Club will be there this year to support X-Man.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MemberS only cc. Will be there this year again to support the cause.


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: good cause, good show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Cant wait, this is a great show!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## socal760 (Dec 5, 2006)

Good looking out with this event. Currently going through cancer treatment... and it feels good to have the support of the community. Hope to make it to this show in August. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyboy57 (May 7, 2008)

this is a great show.Hate it or love it cc will be there.


----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

LIFE in san diego will be threre !!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 19PANCHO54 (Dec 30, 2008)

chevyjohn said:


> :thumbsup:


PACHUCO C.C. WILL B THERE THIS YR AGAIN!..., ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the support! Opening more parking spots this year and welcoming motorcycles! Opening online registration soon!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> Thanks for the support! Opening more parking spots this year and welcoming motorcycles! Opening online registration soon!


:thumbsup:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

you going to have lowrider bike categories this year


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

La Gente cc will be thier


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

*IMPERIALS CAR CLUB* *WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE.*


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> *IMPERIALS CAR CLUB* *WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE.*


 BANIATE CABRON !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :facepalm:


----------



## carmar634 (Nov 3, 2009)

is the registration being posted today? dose anybody know!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

individuals sd said:


> BANIATE CABRON !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :facepalm:


:drama:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:run: :run::run:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*ONLINE REGISTRATION IS UP AND RUNNING! * 50 cars already registered in the first day. The first 350 pre-regs get T-shirts. Go online NOW and register at www.Magic925.com This will be another sell out. *Pre-Registration ONLY*. 

Also, I'll be handing over the keys to a *lucky winner* of at *1963 Chevy Impala Super Sport*. You can enter to win online at www.Magic92.com or buy raffle tickets the day of my car show. The money from the raffle goes to help kids with cancer. Thanks for the support.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

chevyjohn said:


> :run: :run::run:


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*103 cars have registered for the car show. 

Did I mention I'll be handing over the KEYS to a (1963 Chevy Impala SS) to a lucky winner!* *

REGISTER NOW AND SIGN UP TO WIN THE CAR AS WELL! 

*Log on www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2012


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i already registered :thumbsup:, i hope i get a t-shirt this year 



xavierthexman said:


> *103 cars have registered for the car show.
> 
> Did I mention I'll be handing over the KEYS to a (1963 Chevy Impala SS) to a lucky winner!* *
> 
> ...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

chevyjohn said:


> i already registered :thumbsup:, i hope i get a t-shirt this year


 yeah..me too !!!! :facepalm:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

individuals sd said:


> yeah..me too !!!! :facepalm:


FIRST 300 get a TEE-SHIRT!!!!  You're whole club Fernando had Tees from last year. lol


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

xavierthexman said:


> FIRST 300 get a TEE-SHIRT!!!!  You're whole club Fernando had Tees from last year. lol


you ran out of "my size" last year :buttkick:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

chevyjohn said:


> you ran out of "my size" last year :buttkick:


All those Tacos and Beer!  Sorry, I'll order up a few more. 

As of today 153 have registered! Good Show for a great cause. Out of town folks are welcome to come. WE have a few from AZ.


----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

The STYLISTICS will be there :thumbsup:. TTT.


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> All those Tacos and Beer!  Sorry, I'll order up a few more.
> 
> As of today 153 have registered! Good Show for a great cause. Out of town folks are welcome to come. WE have a few from AZ.


 MAKE SURE YOU SAVE 15 SPOTS FOR THE 'INDIVIDUALS CC.' !!!!!!!!!!! NO EXCUSES PLS...


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

individuals sd said:


> MAKE SURE YOU SAVE 15 SPOTS FOR THE 'INDIVIDUALS CC.' !!!!!!!!!!! NO EXCUSES PLS...


*You first better pay up FERNANDO NO EXCUSES.lol.:facepalm:*


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

chevyjohn said:


> you ran out of "my size" last year :buttkick:


*:drama:*


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

do i have to be present to win the 63 ?


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:thumbsup:


xavierthexman said:


> *103 cars have registered for the car show.
> 
> Did I mention I'll be handing over the KEYS to a (1963 Chevy Impala SS) to a lucky winner!* *
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT!!!!

*221 registered as of this morning. *We will be having a Beer garden this year brought to you by Chalada and the King of Beers. Bar opens at 10am. 

Out of town riders are welcome and we will have trailer parking for you. 

Club with the most blood and bone marrow donations wins a prize too. So when you donate please tell them what club you represent. THANKS AGAIN FOR YOU SUPPORT!


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Lady Luck registered reppin' United Dreams, Yuma, AZ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

221 registered as of this morning.* We will be having a Beer garden this year brought to you by Chalada and the King of Beers. Bar opens at 10am.* 

:nicoderm: :drama: :run: :h5:................ :420: :420: :420: :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Valley Kings of Valle Imperial will be in the house


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*AZ and Imperial Valley will be repping!* *THANKS for the support.*

Make sure you enter to win this car. You can enter everyday at www.Magic925.com


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC well be there for sure


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

streetkingz13 said:


> STREET KINGZ CC well be there for sure



Thanks for your support STREET KINGS!


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> Thanks for your support STREET KINGS!


anytime ese:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Flex Dogg said:


> do i have to be present to win the 63 ?



:thumbsup: YES YOU DO! So you can cruise the car home on the spot!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*246 Registered!* First 300 get T-shirts. 

Great car show in a great setting(Out-Door Mall). The wifey will love this show for shopping and the kids will enjoy hanging out and going to the movies to see Dark Night next to the car show. Live Bands, DJs, Kids Zone, PPG Kids Coloring contest, Beer Garden, 1963 Impala giveaway for FREE or you can donate and buy a raffle ticket. It's ALL for non-profit. PPG Cash giveaway raffle for donating blood and bone marrow registry. Club with the most donations of blood & registry will get a free 4 hour DJ for their club function. FREE OPEN TO THE PUBLIC!  

www.Magic925.com to register for the car show and to register to win the '63 Impala SS


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## MintySeven (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

MintySeven said:


>


*287 Registered* :thumbsup:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

That Listic Bump...:h5:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

sikonenine said:


> That Listic Bump...:h5:


Thanks for the BUMP! 

We now have *348 Registered*! I hope you can make it to the show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*400 have Registered! * THANK YOU!!!!

You still have time. Here is the link!  http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2012_registration


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice meeting you at the Lowrider Fest Javier.


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

do we have to pre register or can we register day of show


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

streetkingz13 said:


> do we have to pre register or can we register day of show


Better to do now than later, That way your sure to still get in!:drama:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

streetkingz13 said:


> do we have to pre register or can we register day of show



pre-reg only


----------



## NETS (Nov 2, 2009)

IS THERE STILL SPOTS OPEN?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

LOCO-LOUIE said:


> Nice meeting you at the Lowrider Fest Javier.


*It was a pleasure meeting you Louie!* Thanks for allowing me to take pictures of your sweet ride. I love the way you pulled it all together, it has great style. Fotos on my website at www.XManShow.com :thumbsup:



*PRE-REG ONLY* for the show. Thanks Chevy John. You can do it here http://www.magic925.com/pages/cruiseforthecause_2012_registration I dislike seeing cars parked outside the show when it just takes is a few minutes to register for the show. We do have trailer parking this year too. 

I always get at least 20 to 30 cars wanting to get in and well they never do. It's not fair to the 500 who pre-registered to get in to help keep the line moving foward at check in. I'm usually the bad guy that day trying to do good. Please register if you are on the fence. The money goes to a great cause and a great organization. This is a grass roots car show done ALL by volunteers. The CARs, BIKEs & Motorcycles and You and your families are the Stars of the show. You help bring in an estimated 20,000 people to the mall that day & more importantly help bring awareness about donating blood and Bone Marrow registry. You basically HELP SAVE LIVES. So THANK YOU for your help. 

See you at the show,

Xavier


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

NETS said:


> IS THERE STILL SPOTS OPEN?


 *YES, still open! *


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

chevyjohn said:


> pre-reg only


 :dunno:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

THINKING OF CHECKING IT OUT, MY SON WOULD LIKE TO TAKE HIS BIKE...DOES HE HAVE TO PRE-REG BIKE???


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

jojo67 said:


> THINKING OF CHECKING IT OUT, MY SON WOULD LIKE TO TAKE HIS BIKE...DOES HE HAVE TO PRE-REG BIKE???


Come on down. You'll have a good time, something for everyone. Everyone must pre-reg for the show. No Day Of. Sorry. Xavier


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

individuals sd said:


> :dunno:


 LOL Some of your members have pre-registered already. Spoke with Armando last night and he is in. Y tu?


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> Come on down. You'll have a good time, something for everyone. Everyone must pre-reg for the show. No Day Of. Sorry. Xavier


THANKS HOMEBOY...SEE YOU THERE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

individuals sd said:


> :dunno:


hurry the f$&k up already.....:facepalm: :banghead:


*REGISTRATION DEADLINE: August 8, 2012


*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

jojo67 said:


> THANKS HOMEBOY...SEE YOU THERE!!! :thumbsup:


THANK YOU Sir! I will see you there. Take the wifey and the rest of the family. The show is located in the middle of a BIG Outdoor Shopping Mall with shopping for the wifey, movies for the kids, and yes I'm having a beer garden this year to raise more money for the foundation. You will get a fat $$$$$ ticket if you they catch ya drinking outside the beer garden. Plus. close by the garden a free kids zone!~ : )

YOU TELL 'EM CHEVY JOHN! LOL


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> LOL Some of your members have pre-registered already. Spoke with Armando last night and he is in. Y tu?


 TRYING...... OUR 30TH IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER AND GOTTA GET THINGS DONE..SPECIALLY ON THE WEEKENDS, PERO SOME OF US SHOULD BE THERE..!!  <------- THATS YOU...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

chevyjohn said:


> hurry the f$&k up already.....:facepalm: :banghead:
> 
> 
> *REGISTRATION DEADLINE: August 8, 2012
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :facepalm:


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

T T T


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> *YES, still open! *


whats the cost for a radio flyer wagon and is there a category for them too


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how many spots left? i think i might take my duece...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Just registered. 
MemberS only cc
Will be there.


----------



## sikonenine (May 30, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

BIGJOE619 said:


> how many spots left? i think i might take my duece...


50 spots left! DO IT! Hurry this closes Wednesday. Just got a whole bunch of entries right now. Thanks for your support Joe!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Amahury760 said:


> Just registered.
> MemberS only cc
> Will be there.


 THANK YOU SIR! North County I heard is doing a nice caravan.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

xavierthexman said:


> THANK YOU SIR! North County I heard is doing a nice caravan.


Yes Sir, we are going to roll out there in a caravan. Few clubs and solo riders from north county. See you there.


----------



## 83bluemagic (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

streetkingz13 said:


> whats the cost for a radio flyer wagon and is there a category for them too


Sorry I miss this post. No category for radio flyers but yes on bikes. Hopefully next year we can add that to the categories. I'm truly sorry. 

TOMORROW IS THE LAST DAY TO REGISTER and we have hit 500 Registered! I still have room for you. If you have any questions feel free to hit me up on my email [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## CRAZYELCO_619 (Mar 14, 2012)

KLIQUE C.C. will be there to support a good cause....

Wat time does move in take place?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

CRAZYELCO_619 said:


> KLIQUE C.C. will be there to support a good cause....
> 
> Wat time does move in take place?


5am - 9;30am Judging starts an hour after you move in. THANK YOU KLIQUE for helping out. I appreciate the support. :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

SUP XAVIER...AY HOMIE, TO REGISTER THE BIKE, DO I USE THE CAR REGISTRATION FORM OR IS THERE ANOTHER FORM FOR BIKES???


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

jojo67 said:


> SUP XAVIER...AY HOMIE, TO REGISTER THE BIKE, DO I USE THE CAR REGISTRATION FORM OR IS THERE ANOTHER FORM FOR BIKES???


SAME form.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

xavierthexman said:


> SAME form.



JUST MADE IT...THANKS BROTHER, SEE YOU THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

Bird said:


> ttt


 :worship: :worship: GOOD JOB XAVIER THIS MORNING ON THROTTLE THURSDAY FOX 5 NEWS !!!!!


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

TTT FOR THE CAUSE, CAN'T WAIT...LESS THAN 24HRS...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

83bluemagic said:


>


 :inout: LETS DO THIS.......WAIT A MINUTE I DIDN'T REG. :tears:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH WILL B THERE


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Can't wait, its' gonna be a good day. A TV crew will be there filming for an upcoming feature on the Lowrider Lifestyle so be sure to smile for the camera if you see them.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

individuals sd said:


> :inout: LETS DO THIS.......WAIT A MINUTE I DIDN'T REG. :tears:



:facepalm: :finger: :buttkick:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Few more hours, 
MemberS Only cc. Ready to roll


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

GAMEOVER C.C. IN THE HOUSE REPPIN plus got a couple more cars in route


----------



## El [email protected] NEGRO (Sep 3, 2008)

New Wave had a blast thankz X -man!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations Xavier and all you staff.
Great success on your show. 
MemberS only cc. had a great time. Will be back to support the cause next year.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

Bass Ass Show X-Man!!! RollerZ Only SD had a blast!


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Who won the 63?


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

BADD AZZ SHOW XAVIER ,,,,AND EVERYTHING FOR A GOOD CAUSE .....MEMBERS ONLY WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

A guy from Chicago.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

*Just waking up **in the morning gotta thank God**...*


THANK YOU A THOUSAND TIMES FOR HELPING ME MAKE my car show a huge success. The truth is, I could not have done it without YOU. 

So many people and so many cars, bikes and motorcycles showed up to support my annual event to benefit kids with cancer. The stars of the show are the cars but the families and owners who bring those cars for this cause are even bigger stars to me. Together we raised much-needed funds for the _Emilio Nares Foundation _but not only that; we had a great showing with blood donations and bone marrow registry. You made a difference in someone’s life. Maybe even saved it. 

Thank you for making *Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause* *Car Show* another one for the record books. We hit 569 participants or was it 579 participants? I don't know the exact numbers right now but it was very close to 600. WOW! 600! That's crazy thinking it we started with just 20 cars. You know what's even more crazy? I'm actually able to do it with NO BUDGET; I ask for help and people always give from their heart. Of course my radio station, _Magic 92.5__fm_ backs me up and the staff/interns do a fantastic job of supporting me. _Rebecca, Jessica, Josh…you rock._

Thank you Tina, Steve, & the rest of the staff @ Otay Ranch Town Center in Chula Vista (Major Sponsor) for having the best place to have a car show, hands down. Where else can you shop at Macy's, H&M, see lowriders, customs, hot rods, dubs, imports, etc and maybe even catch a movie? There is something for everyone at the show.

I cannot say enough about my VOLUNTEER STAFF of friends who always come through for me on this event. Yeah, maybe the show has my name on it but these people help me make it happen and without them it's a “NO SHOW”.

Mario "OG" Lopez of Toltec Graphics for ALL the art layout design on everything related to the show not mention, his guidance and wisdom on practically EVERYTHING. DYSE ONE for your generous and continuous donation and your art (Ya'll wearing a DYSE ONE Original). As big as you are in the graffiti art world paired with the success of your own clothing line, you have _never_ forgotten where you came from; you're always willing to help your community and the kids striving for a better life. 

Julio & Family (tees and signs) for producing almost everything (signs, awards, banners, tees…), Alex Pantoja for a fantastic screen-printing job that made the shirt another collectible tee, and Maggie & Diego @ National City Trophy for the BIG Trophies with Hot Wheels placed in the mix. So creative! 

Jose (_Groupe_) and his talented parking crew for doing an excellent job of parking close to 600 cars in 3 hours. His crew consisted of outstanding car club members from _The Crowd_ & _Groupe_ and few solo riders: Chuyin, Estaban, ****, Danny, Joey, Danny and his beautiful daughter JoJo who all got a taste of what it's like to park cars at car shows (_It ain’t easy_). Thanks for volunteering for the job and getting up at 3:30am to do it. It's by far the biggest and most challenging job that day. 

Gracias also to David "The Laughing Boy", Jorge, Wicho, Carrot, Nene, and Armando for backing me up with all those cars and vendors. You have to be able to bite your lip and smile when people are yelling at you and demanding that you park them here instead of there while at the same time holding back 50 cars waiting on you to park them in a spot. It's a tough job and I thank you. 

I can't forget my "check in" crew. I had a whole NEW crew this year that had to learn a whole new system and did a good job. Thank you Robert Naranjo from _South Bay Cruisers_ along with his crew of “Wonder Women”; Angelina Najera, Maria Najera, Linda Diaz, Olga Sanchez, & Gina Zamora.

Much respect to BIRD, Smiley, Mike D, Norman, Charley of SIC Productions who had the tough job of judging all those cars, bikes, motorcycles, etc. in 6 hours. You guys are the best in the business and I appreciate your help so much with this.



Big Shout-out to:

The Others Bike Club for building and raffling off a custom bike for the foundation. 

DJ Raymond T for taking care of the stage & music.

Tony for coordinating my on stage appearance, my live radio show, the TV News live shots, and the two film documentaries being done that day.

The City Lights Band, The Rising Star Band, & Choice Entertainers for keeping the huge crowds grooving and Tony of Akros Professional for keeping it all sounding good.

Huge THANKS to my Major sponsor PPG and Ray Garcia & his family. PPG  has been great with the support of my show. Your "PPG Kids Coloring contests" is now legendary with the kids and had the children proud and smiling all day long. Mesa Paints! Thank you for being another proud sponsor of my show and helping me fund this event with your generous donation. 

Bobby Ruiz aka BobbyTribal & The TRIBAL crew for the support with Mister Cartoon's SANCTIOND auto car products. You know I won't be buying any other products for my rides.

Bob Baker Toyota, and Eric @ Socal Suspension, El Amigo Tires, WD40, Sweetwater Harley Davidson, Wawanesa, NAP, Law Tigers, Hernandez Tires, Sandag, Red Cross, SOCAL Bounce, Gracie jiu jitsu, Care 1st Health Plan, Chelada, The Rad Hatter, Tocumbo, Union Bank, Southbay expressway, and FORD built for San Diego. 

I know I'm missing some people in here and I'm so sorry if I forgot to mention your name or affiliation; blame it on my head and not my heart; it is still spinning from yesterday. A heartfelt thanks to ALL those who were involved; no matter how big or small, in making this happen.

Once again, from the bottom of my heart, thanks for making Xavier The X-Man's 10th annual Cruise For The Cause, yet another a success.

See you next year! –Xavier.

_Winners will be listed on my site later this week @__www.XManShow.com__ Please post pics; I didn't get a chance to take any._


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


xavierthexman said:


> *Just waking up **in the morning gotta thank God**...*
> 
> 
> THANK YOU A THOUSAND TIMES FOR HELPING ME MAKE my car show a huge success. The truth is, I could not have done it without YOU.
> ...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

one of the best shows around, this show has gotten bigger & bigger every year.
i've been to shows with 300 or less cars & the move-in has not been as smoothed
as this. you & the crew have perfected it. :thumbsup: thanks Xavier!!!


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

TTT for a great show!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

We had a great time and the show was Firme! Thanks Xavier!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

chevyjohn said:


> one of the best shows around, this show has gotten bigger & bigger every year.
> i've been to shows with 300 or less cars & the move-in has not been as smoothed
> as this. you & the crew have perfected it. :thumbsup: thanks Xavier!!!


oh yea, I almost forgot..................*YOU'RE GONNA NEED A BIGGER PARKING LOT!!!!! *:rimshot: :werd: :worship:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

OMAR760 said:


> TTT for a great show!



*Bad ass pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

GREAT SHOW XAVIER...WAS A HOT ONE, BUT ALL GOOD. SEE YOU NEXT YEAR LOKO, THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

OMAR760 said:


> TTT for a great show!


MEMBERS HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice pics Omar!!!


----------



## EsA_ShOrTy_69 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## EsA_ShOrTy_69 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pics Just Us, Shorty and Omar. Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank!! oldskool 67,


----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the fotos! Here is video that the radio station did. Thanks again for your support with this. Xavier


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

oldskool 67 said:


> Nice pics Just Us, Shorty and Omar. Thank you! :thumbsup:



X65


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

so what cars won???


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

klique green 64 best of show


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

*ttt !*


----------



## joeydfromlb2 (Dec 5, 2002)

heres some of my pics from the show..


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Gracias Xavier for a great show. The Familia had a great time. This was the best Free show that I have been to and for a good cause. We will be back next year. Here are a few picks that I took. Have a great day.


----------



## Just Us 86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Great pictures !! JoeydfromIb2 & Ariztlon.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Here are some more picks. Have a great weekend.


----------



## EsA_ShOrTy_69 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice pictures Ariztlan!! :thumbsup:


----------

